# Hello from Florida



## bpastermack (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my first post so be gentle with me as you pop my writing forum cherry.  I will start my introduction with a confession.  Until a few months ago, I hadn't written a thing since high school.  I was sitting in a chair by the pool at a beautiful resort in the Mexican Riviera.  In my hands was one of the very very few books I had read in a long time.  I believe the book was written by a man named Jerome Dickey.  It was highly erotic which was enough to keep my interest.  

I suddenly found myself inspired.  Not in the usual way that one gets inspired, but inspired none the less.  As I was reading this New York Times best seller, I was struck by something.  It wasn't very good.:scratch:  Of course I know that's only a matter of opinion.  I'm sure many, many people thought that it was excellent, or certainly entertaining.  I just mean from a literary standpoint it was no Grapes of Wrath or Moby Dick.  It made me realize something.  That maybe in todays day and age even a novice writer can write something that entertains people and they will come in droves, and since I knew I could write that well it got me thinking.

Of course that was the beginning.  Since them I have come to realize that it is not near as easy as it looks, but the sead had already been planted.  

This leads me to where I am now.  I have spent hours and hours perfecting my craft as much as one can perfect it on his own.  Now I thought I would jump into a site like this to see if I can enlist the help of a few kind souls to help me in my quest to become a great writer.  I have written the first 10 chapters of a book that I think has loads of potential.  I just have no idea how to go about getting feedback from people.  

Of course my mom thinks it's the greatest book she has ever read.  LOL  I'm looking for some critisism.  Someone to tell me all of the stupid things I am doing as an inexperienced writer that wishes I had paid more attention in writing class.  I look forward to exploring the site and seeing what it may have in store for a guy like myself, and hopefully one day I can return the favor to some poor hopeless guy like myself.  Thanks!


----------



## terrib (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome bpastor, glad to have you.


----------



## Industrial (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello Florida!  You can post your first chapter in the Workshop or the Critique and Advice section if you want critique.  (And it'll help get more people to critique your work if you  do some critiquing yourself.)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Damien. (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to my domain. *flexes muscles while attempting not to appear cute* I like muffins and look forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 28, 2008)

I travel to Florida every year on vacation.  I want to retire there.  Destin or Fort Walton, perhaps.  

I am jealous.

Welcome. 

-Battlemage


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Hello Florida! You can post your first chapter in the Workshop or the Critique and Advice section if you want critique. (And it'll help get more people to critique your work if you do some critiquing yourself.)
> 
> Welcome to WF!


 
I would love to critique other peoples work, but I think at this point, I would do more harm than good.  I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 28, 2008)

Damien. said:


> Welcome to my domain. *flexes muscles while attempting not to appear cute* I like muffins and look forward to reading some of your work.


 
I like Ice Cream



Battlemage said:


> I travel to Florida every year on vacation. I want to retire there. Destin or Fort Walton, perhaps.
> 
> I am jealous.
> 
> ...


 
I feel very lucky to live in such a beautiful place!  I want to retire here too.  Actually, my dream would be to be able to quit my job and sit on the beach with a laptop, writing novels.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been to Flordia on occation to see family. It is nice to meet you. Welcome to the forum. I hope to hear what you have to say and I hope to read your work.

Take care.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello to you from Belgium, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello to you from down under.
I am a newbie here too.
It is a wonderful place you have stumbled into to get some sound advice on all sorts of things and a whole bunch of mindless fun in the games section.
I look forward to reading your first chapter.
I think every writer dreams of that....
and that is where it ALL begins, as a dream.
Sometimes it takes TWENTY years to become an over night success, but do not let that deter you from an interesting pathway.


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes. I actually started a thread with the first chapter of my book on it, as well as a question about a prelude. I would love feedback on it.

http://www.writingforums.com/fiction/100438-making-hero.html


----------



## alanmt (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome, bp


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------

